# per batch Dateien erstellen



## takidoso (14. November 2008)

Hallo und Halli,
leider habe ich bei meiner Suche noch keinen Erfolg gehabt...
ich suche ein Kommando für Windows Batch bzw cmd Dateien,  welches Dateien erstellt, ähnlich wie dies unter Unix mittels dem Touch Kommando geht.
haben wir unter Microsoft etwas ähnliches ?


mit fragenden Grüßen

Takidoso


----------



## Schlumpfina (14. November 2008)

copy con heisst der Befehl den du suchst...
sie wird dann im jetzigen verzeichnis erstellt...
bsp:
copy con NAME.ENDUNG
INHALT DER DATEI (z.B. Batchcommands)

F8   (könnte auch F7 oder F6 oder F9 sein xP) einfach probieren
Enter 
Datei erstellt


----------



## takidoso (14. November 2008)

hmm copy con scheint irgendwie so zu sein, dass es auch gleichzeitig notwendig ist inhalt interaktiv einzustellen. Geht das auch ohne diese Interaktivität?
leider will ich ganz automatisch eine Datei via cmd file erstellen die auch durchaus inhaltlos sein darf.


----------



## sniper_da (31. Januar 2009)

hallo Leute ich versuche eine batch aus einer batch heraus zu öffnen, nur das ich die batch in eine exe umgewandelt habe.

Also ich habe aus einer batch eine exe gemacht und versuche aus dieser exe heraus eine batch zu starten die sich automatisch öffnet sobald die exe sich schließt. Diese sich automatisch öffnende batch soll die exe löschen und eine vbs datei und dann sich selber löschen.

das hab ich geschreiben aber die bat startet nicht automatisch und löscht sich nicht selbert......



```
echo @echo off>batch.bat 
echo cd %userprofile% desktop>>batch.bat 
echo del die exe.exe>>batch.bat 
echo del %0>>batch.bat 
echo cd %userprofile% desktop>>batch.bat 
echo del script.vbs>>batch.bat 
start %userprofile% desktop\batch.bat 
exit
```



vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja sagen was ich falsch gemacht habe

gruß sniper


----------



## sniper_da (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe das Problem gelöst. Ich habe gemerkt das ich ja garnicht die exe löschen kann solange sie noch ausgeführt wird und habe mir folgendes überlegt:


```
echo @echo off>system.ini
echo cd "%userprofile%\desktop">>system.ini
echo del scypt.vbs>>system.ini
echo cd "%userprofile%\desktop">>system.ini
echo del die exe*.exe>>system.ini
@echo off
shutdown -s -t  10
exit
```

Solange sich die exe auf dem desktop befindet is es kein problem........und die 50%ige wahrscheinlichkeit, dass die exe aufm desktop is reicht mir als anfänger.

gruß sniper


----------

